# Fussy ball python



## flipflippy (9 mo ago)

I have a three year old bp and he's refusing to eat. We've tried a number of different tricks and amended his enclosure and nothing seems to make him want to eat. His last feed was in January. I was just wandering if anyone who's been through this could share their experiences so we can eliminate every other possibility before taking him to the vet. I have pictures and videos on request  
Thank you in advance


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish I had a quid for every time this question gets asked !

Its breeding time, and very common for royals to go off their food, especially males. Personally my record is nine months for a male i used to own. You could try any of the methods already documented (use the search function or read the sticky post at the top of the section) but whilst he's feeling horny rather than hungry he'll still refuse. To save wasting food, just offer a food item once every 4 weeks until it resumes feeding. However if you have noticed a big drop in weight, or the snake is lethargic then a vet appointment is required.


----------



## flipflippy (9 mo ago)

Malc said:


> I wish I had a quid for every time this question gets asked !
> 
> Its breeding time, and very common for royals to go off their food, especially males. Personally my record is nine months for a male i used to own. You could try any of the methods already documented (use the search function or read the sticky post at the top of the section) but whilst he's feeling horny rather than hungry he'll still refuse. To save wasting food, just offer a food item once every 4 weeks until it resumes feeding. However if you have noticed a big drop in weight, or the snake is lethargic then a vet appointment is required.


Thank you! I hadn't even considered that.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As Malc said, most likely the time of year. 

I have found chicks to be a good way to get stubborn royals feeding again.


----------



## flipflippy (9 mo ago)

Thank you! I appreciate the advice


----------



## flipflippy (9 mo ago)

Hi, just as a quick follow up. Assuming my ball python won't eat due to being horny, when should I expect him to eat again? I've still had no success since the first time I posted.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

flipflippy said:


> Hi, just as a quick follow up. Assuming my ball python won't eat due to being horny, when should I expect him to eat again? I've still had no success since the first time I posted.
> Thank you in advance


None of us can foretell the future.... Could be next week, or next month.... Just keep offering a food item once every three / four weeks so as to cut down on waste if he refuses it. Once he takes it they often do the opposite and go into high food drive, and will think its being fed every time the viv is open. If the snake has lost a little weigh then don't be giving a large prey item at once. Providing a slightly larger than normal size food item once a week for 6 weeks will help the snake regain its weight and condition.


----------

